

Robot reaches rank 4 in hearthstone - telcy

Last season in Hearthstone, Blizzard&#x27;s digital card drug, I hit rank 14 or 15—an impressive feat, I thought, considering I hadn&#x27;t bought any card packs since I started playing back in April.&lt;p&gt;Source:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kotaku.com&#x2F;this-robot-is-probably-better-than-you-at-hearthstone-1609547028&lt;p&gt;Bot:
www.hearthcrawler.com
======
war12
better than blizzard AI .. lol

~~~
telcy
Yes

